# New to SV



## forktender (Oct 1, 2019)

Walk me through chicken breasts please.
Temp?
Time?
How many breasts per sealed bag?
Anything else I need to know?
Seasoning will just be simple S&P, butter with a lemon slice to begin with.



 I'm trying to keep an open mind to SV but in all honesty it just seems a little weird too me right now.

What are some of the basic things that you cook that you think SV really shines?

Thank you very much.
Dan


----------



## xray (Oct 1, 2019)

Fresh or thawed chicken breast? I like mine at 150F for about 1.5 hours. 

If you’re eating it warm, be sure to give it a quick sear for the outside. It’s mainly for looks as all meat that comes out of the SV bag is pretty lifeless. I usually sear my chicken in a hot pan with oil and butter.

If you’re going to eat it cold for say chicken salad. Throw the bag in an icebath when done. Cut or cube the chicken once it’s cold...or you could ice bath the chicken and throw the sealed bag in the fridge for when you’re ready to use it.

Seasonings are by choice. I usually just SPOG. If I know how I’m going to use chicken in a Mexican dish I’ll add chili powder and paprika.

One of the best things about SV is that you could start with frozen meat. That allows you to buy bulk meat, season and portion into SV bags.


----------



## xray (Oct 1, 2019)

Here’s a good example of chicken before and after the sear.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/southwest-chicken-salad-sous-vide.262686/

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/sous-vide-chicken-piccata-kind-of.261557/

I also don’t use butter anymore in the bags.

To expand on your post, I mainly use my SV for chicken, pork, pastrami and lean beef like London broil. I’m not a fan of SVing a fattier cut like a ribeye. I like hot and fast.



 Bearcarver
 has a lot of good recipes in his index for chuckies and eye rounds.


----------



## S-met (Oct 1, 2019)

SV has it's place. I like the set&forget aspect. I also like it for crowd cooking. I usually sv planning to finish with high heat pan sear or grill. But as 

 xray
 said, it's no way to treat a ribeye.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 1, 2019)

Doug Baldwin list all the stuff in his tutorial below...  SV is wonderful..  You can pasteurize stuff... make tough meat tender...   It does not do much for tender meats..  

http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html

If you have any questions, PM me...  Dave


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 1, 2019)

I also just got an SV unit last week. Haven't got to use it yet and have no experience with it but will be watching to see how your cook turns out!


----------



## forktender (Oct 1, 2019)

Thank you for the tips.
Most likely frozen chicken breasts this time around.
Nothing fancy, I'm just testing things out and learning this Inkbird machine. I'm not going to connect it to wifi I don't really see a need for that since I'll be 10 steps away from the kitchen while using it......I'm not that lazy yet. lol.

Xray, your food looks great, and chicken piccata is one of the reasons I bought this contraption, it's one of my favorite meals. I will be trying your recipe in the near future. Thank you.

Smokinvolfan, I'm not making anything fancy yet, I'm just trying to figure this thing out, so I don't destroy a meal down the road...lol But if it turns out well I'll snap a few pictures and let you know how it went.


Smet, thank you for your input I really appreciate it.

Dave, I really appreciate your offer to help me out and I'm sure I will be sending you a few questions. I just book marked Dave Balwins web page and will most likely be buying his book.

Thank you all for the advice, I mainly bought this SV gizmo for cooking duck and goose breasts, our season opens up in a few weeks, so I'll have mallards, Sprig, and Specklebelly geese in the freezer again.

Thank you guys, if you think of anything else for me to try let me know.

Dan


----------



## xray (Oct 1, 2019)

I think the SV really shines with chicken, that’s what I make the most. Chicken and pastrami.

The piccata is kind of nice because you don’t have to mess around with dredging the chicken...but in the same token you’re not dredging the chicken for a classic piccata....but the chicken is tender and you could walk away from it.

I don’t have the wifi version but I think the advantage of having wifi is a remote start time. You could put the meat into ice water in the morning that way the meat isn’t left out in the danger zone. Leave for work and time it out to start the SV unit, that way dinner is ready when you come home, especially if you’re a 9-5 person....I could be totally wrong and and I am not responsible if you come home to a flood of melted ice, lol.

Well, good luck with the unit and have fun trying new things. Pretty soon you’ll be able to tailor it to your needs.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 1, 2019)

forktender said:


> I'm just testing things out and learning this Inkbird machine



I got an Inkbird model as well. Im going on vacation next week and though about taking it with me to try out on some seafood but sounds like it might be a PITA to pack up a vac seal machine too!


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 1, 2019)

forktender said:


> Thank you guys, if you think of anything else for me to try let me know.


I saw you commented in Bears SV chuck post . That's a must try . Both the pulled and the lower temp that comes out like prime rib . 
You should try a steak . Just so you know . 
Makes great vegetables . Corn on the cobb comes out great .


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2019)

forktender said:


> T
> 
> Thank you guys, if you think of anything else for me to try let me know.
> 
> Dan




My "Sous Vide" favorites are the Eye Round @ 132° for 21-24 hours. (Sliced & Fork Tender)

And Chucky (Steak-like) @ 132° for 30 hours, or Pulled Beef @ 165° for 30 hours.

However if you go to my Step by Step Index, scroll down to "Sous Vide" for a bunch of Step by Steps & Tips.

Bear


----------



## forktender (Oct 1, 2019)

Awesome thank you.


----------



## Andyroo (Oct 1, 2019)

Hey Forktender, I see you are a hunter, I am as well, and the sous vide works excellent on game meat. If you are looking to cook up some duck or goose breasts please have a look at this YouTube video it gives a good general idea and the temps and times are perfect:   you can change it up to your tastes with different rubs.

I second Bear's eye round and chuck recipe, I have done it many times and always a winner.


----------



## forktender (Oct 1, 2019)

Andyroo said:


> Hey Forktender, I see you are a hunter, I am as well, and the sous vide works excellent on game meat. If you are looking to cook up some duck or goose breasts please have a look at this YouTube video it gives a good general idea and the temps and times are perfect:   you can change it up to your tastes with different rubs.
> 
> I second Bear's eye round and chuck recipe, I have done it many times and always a winner.



Awesome thanks a bunch Andy.
Which state do you hunt? I hunt the CA Delta which is mainly public swampy areas. And I get a few invites to some nice clubs in the Sacramento Valley. Our hunting isn't as good as it was just 10 years ago, but we still get enough to keep it interesting. Dad started me out when I was a little guy and I'm still chasing them almost 50 yrs later, it's a terminal disease. 
Thanks a bunch for the video link, I'll for sure put it to use.

Dan


----------



## Andyroo (Oct 1, 2019)

Hey Dan, I am in Calgary, Alberta Canada. Just started hunting a few years ago, but hunting in Alberta is really good with a huge variety of places and species to hunt and lots of public land. It has been quite the addition, almost as bad as smoking bbq .


----------



## S-met (Oct 1, 2019)

forktender
 where are you in nor cal? Sorry if I've asked before. I work in sac and live just a little north.


----------



## forktender (Oct 1, 2019)

Andyroo said:


> Hey Dan, I am in Calgary, Alberta Canada. Just started hunting a few years ago, but hunting in Alberta is really good with a huge variety of places and species to hunt and lots of public land. It has been quite the addition, almost as bad as smoking bbq .


Well, HECK!!!!!
You couldn't have picked a better place to start hunting.
Personally I've never been up there, but  I know a bunch of people who have. I'd love to go up one of these yrs.

P.S. Push some of those birds south for me, please.


----------



## forktender (Oct 2, 2019)

S-met said:


> forktender
> where are you in nor cal? Sorry if I've asked before. I work in sac and live just a little north.


I live right on the banks of the San Joaquin river, east bay area...other wise known as God's country.


----------



## forktender (Oct 2, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I got an Inkbird model as well. Im going on vacation next week and though about taking it with me to try out on some seafood but sounds like it might be a PITA to pack up a vac seal machine too!


From what I've read and seen on videos you can also use Ziploc bags. I poach some eggs and I used a Ziploc, I didn't think vac sealing raw eggs would be a very good idea. That being said I don't like the idea of heating food in a cheap Ziploc bag, that can't be good for you. As a test it worked fine but next time I will use a foodsaver bag unsealed on one end. If I start using this thing more often I will most likely buy a few reusable silicone sous vide bags.


----------



## S-met (Oct 2, 2019)

You can also SV poach eggs in mason jars. They make wide mouth 1/2 cup. I have not personally done this yet. See link below from anova website.

SV Egg bites


----------



## xray (Oct 2, 2019)

There’s another member 

 emuleman
 who has done a lot of great things with SV. He does a lot of videos, very well put together.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/sous-vide-egg-bites.274277/#post-1953580


----------



## clifish (Oct 2, 2019)

I have used my SV for reheating tri-tip.  A full tri-tip is too much for my wife and I  so I smoke it to 125 deg, let cool and cut it into dinner sized portions and freeze.  I SV to 125 from frozen and the sear on the grill for dinner, works perfect everytime.


----------



## forktender (Oct 3, 2019)

Test run completed
I ran them at 148* for 2 hours then seared on a C.I. griddle and also a torch. It turned out awesome.
I just used S&P and a little fresh Rosemary and a few Myers lemon slices.
I also cooked a big pot of Spanish rice and some artichokes.
 Good test, thank you all for the help and tips.
I really appreciate the help.
I hope the pictures come out in the right order.


----------



## forktender (Oct 3, 2019)

Completely casual dinner in front of the boob tube tonight.
And evidence that both the little lady and myself loved it.


----------



## forktender (Oct 3, 2019)

The next time I won't sear it as hard and I will also add twice as much salt. 

I can't wait to make chicken taco's with salsa, pickled onions, whole black beans, and fresh made corn tortillas.
The Chicken was by far the best that I've ever made, but even with TX Pete  on it was screaming for a TX Mex flare.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 3, 2019)

forktender said:


> Test run completed
> I ran them at 148* for 2 hours then seared on a C.I. griddle and also a torch. It turned out awesome.
> I just used S&P and a little fresh Rosemary and a few Myers lemon slices.
> I also cooked a big pot of Spanish rice and some artichokes.
> ...




Beautiful !!
Nice Job!
Like.

I find searing to be the hardest thing for me to do, because my Grill doesn't get hot enough to do the job quick enough. In order for me to sear things on my Grill, I have to get part of the inside done too much too. The only chance I have is in a real hot pan on the stove.

Bear


----------



## xray (Oct 3, 2019)

That looks really good. Once you sliced your chicken it looks really good with that dark sear.

Like Bear mentioned, my gas grill doesn’t get all that hot so I do my chicken and pork on the stovetop.

Now for beef, I sear in a CI pan on the grill with butter and baste. I’ve also pulled out the harbor freight flame thrower too with good results.

Try to dry the exterior of your meat the best you can before searing. Also if you’re looking for a nice edge-to-edge doneness when searing steak, you can dry it off and put in the refrigerator uncovered for about 10-20 minutes before you sear it...this is also nice because it gives you time to use the accumulated juices in the bag if you plan on making a reduction.


----------



## forktender (Oct 3, 2019)

I stuck the Lodge griddle on my LP Weber and cranked it up until the cast iron was smoking. It actually flared up when I hit it with oil before I tossed the breasts onto it. They seared quickly but I think I got a little carried away. They were plenty moist and the flavor was great but visually I was looking for more of a golden brown color. I'll figure that part out because I'll be making this once a week. I'm trying to eat more chicken because it's so cheap. I'll buy whole chickens when they go on sale and break them down myself to save money. All and all both the little lady and myself were very impressed. And we normally don't really care for breasts because they can be so dry. So if we can make breasts taste this good I can't wait to try it on thighs and wild waterfowl. Adjusting these inkbird unit manually is kinda weird, I guess I'm going to have to try their app and get it connected to my wifi to see if it makes it easier. It was kinda confusing navigating with the buttons and if I didn't have the manual which I thought I lost, it would've been damn near impossible to figure out.
So I can see why people like the wifi app now. I hate all of these new fangled computer connected contraption. LOL.

Thanks for the tips, I'm sure I'll have more questions, hahaha.

Dan


----------



## daveomak (Oct 4, 2019)

forktender said:


> The next time I won't sear it as hard and* I will also add twice as much salt. *
> 
> I can't wait to make chicken taco's with salsa, pickled onions, whole black beans, and fresh made corn tortillas.
> The Chicken was by far the best that I've ever made, but even with TX Pete  on it was screaming for a TX Mex flare.



forktender, morning....  Have you tried weighing the salt ???
Personally, I like a 2% salt on the meat I eat...  Works out well for me and the salt is consistent...


----------



## forktender (Oct 4, 2019)

daveomak said:


> forktender, morning....  Have you tried weighing the salt ???
> Personally, I like a 2% salt on the meat I eat...  Works out well for me and the salt is consistent...


I have not, my old dego habits die hard. I was taught to cook by taste sight and feel which is why I still suck at following recipes. I will try the 2% thing the next time I make some up. 

Thank you for the tip, Dave.


----------



## emuleman (Oct 8, 2019)

xray said:


> There’s another member
> 
> emuleman
> who has done a lot of great things with SV. He does a lot of videos, very well put together.
> ...



Thank you for the kind words. Sous Vide is a great method of cooking, especially when mixed with smoking. I have quite a few Sous Vide videos on my YouTube channel if anyone is interested.

https://www.youtube.com/erikmueller


----------



## S-met (Oct 28, 2019)

forktender said:


> I guess I'm going to have to try their app and get it connected to my wifi to see if it makes it easier.


Did you get connected? It took me a few tries, but it's much easier. 

Bonus, I get alerts when water gets low. Doesn't actually do me any good if no one is home, but at least I am aware instead of surprised. I also started covering the containers with foil to catch condensation and reduce evaporation.


----------



## forktender (Oct 29, 2019)

Nope, I quit trying after the second attempt, I suck at anything computerized.
I also cover the cooler with foil on long cooks which cuts way down on evaporation.


----------



## S-met (Oct 29, 2019)

I think it took me 3-4 tries to get it connected. You also need to have a 2.4g wifi network. Many wifi routers are defaultde to a 5g connection.


----------



## forktender (Oct 29, 2019)

I know that we have a dual Wi-Fi router it has both.
I'm just not sure which one I was trying to connect it to.
I didn't feel very comfortable giving my personal info out to a company in China ( I actually made up a Gmail account for it). I think I'll stick with using in manually. It's not very hard to set a timer and check water level for me. I just make sure I fill to the full line before I go to sleep and cover the cooking vessel, so I don't have an evaporation problem.


----------



## zwiller (Oct 29, 2019)

Just ordered my first SV and devouring info...  I see a few complaints about the grill not getting high enough.  Not sure of your grills but adding a sear burner was easily the best thing to happen for me.  Was like $75 for my old Jenn Air.  Just converted my Dad.  As was said, pellicle/dry exterior before searing.  I do the @foamheart fan thing.  Wife used to make fun of me at first but not anymore...  Totally takes the sear to a new level.  Seriously, I fan EVERYTHING.

Now my question, must vac seal each breast separate?  I was hoping at least pair together.  Thanks in advance?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2019)

zwiller said:


> Just ordered my first SV and devouring info...  I see a few complaints about the grill not getting high enough.  Not sure of your grills but adding a sear burner was easily the best thing to happen for me.  Was like $75 for my old Jenn Air.  Just converted my Dad.  As was said, pellicle/dry exterior before searing.  I do the @foamheart fan thing.  Wife used to make fun of me at first but not anymore...  Totally takes the sear to a new level.  Seriously, I fan EVERYTHING.
> 
> Now my question, must vac seal each breast separate?  I was hoping at least pair together.  Thanks in advance?




I do, but I make sure they are in one layer, next to each other when laying flat.
I do a bunch of Scallops & such at once, but all in one layer---Flat.

Bear


----------



## emuleman (Oct 29, 2019)

You can sous vide breasts together. Like Bearcarver said just make sure they are in a single layer. If you are interested I made a video about sous vide chicken breasts.


----------



## forktender (Nov 1, 2019)

Nice video...........my one recommendation would be to back of on the "alright guy's saying"


----------



## rbnice1 (Nov 3, 2019)

We get a big flat of boneless chicken breasts every month or so.  I sprinkle them with some seasoning and put them in a vac bag with a pad of butter and some broth.  2 or 3 per bag.  Freeze it solid for a day then vac seal.  

Then when we want chicken pull a bag out of the deep freeze and throw it in the sous vide for 3 - 5 hours at 145F.  

Many ways to finish them from there.   Fajitas, pasta, bbq, sandwiches, ect.


----------



## Princeau99 (Nov 10, 2019)

If I'm going to use the chicken on salads ect, I add liquid smoke to the pouch. One of the very few uses for liquid smoke. Cook at 140 to 145 for 3 hours.


----------

